# Snow Plough for a Connie



## Engineer#08 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I took delivery of a Bachmann snow plough for a K27 today, with the idea of fitting it to my Connie. Seems it will not be a difficult task, once the replacement running plate is modified to fit the Connie steelwork, allowing the original gear to be replaced after the snow has gone (assuming we actually get some here in the UK).
What I'd like to check first, is what kind of clearance above the track should the plough have - can anyone advise?


Also, if anyone has pictures of a Consolidation so fitted in real life it would be good to see, or indeed if anyone has modelled similar?

Thanks in anticipation.


Paul


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds cool..... I did find this photo of a C17 with a plow:


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I treated my Bachmann connie like a K27 and fitted a large wedge plow to the pilot using a modified Aristo plow:









The look I was going for was similar to this photo of K27 #463 in Durango.
D&RGW connies definitely wore plows. I know C-25 #375 wore a unique looking one, and I know there are photos of it in a few books out there, but I could not find any online.

As far as plow clearance goes, just make sure it doesn't rub against the rails otherwise it will likely catch something and either break the plow or something worse








Also, depending on what track you use, you may have to make sure it clears switches/turnouts.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I used an Accucraft C&S #60 snowplow. It is metal and mounts directly to the metal frame of the Connie with minor modification.


----------



## Engineer#08 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures guys - just what I was looking for.
The Bachmann plough is somewhere in size between the examples given and sits neatly below the headlamp on my (ex Deadwood Central) version, in the centre of the smokebox door.

I've removed the front running plate, coupler and catcher as one unit by removing the four screws underneath, leaving the steel supporting structure exposed.
The supplied replacement running plate will need a couple of mods to clear various moulded items on the steel and will bolt directly on using the two forward screw holes. The support struts look as though they will bend sufficiently to line up with the correct places on the smokebox sides, otherwise a simple replacement will be in order.


I'm using LGB and Aristo track so nothing substantial protrudes above rail level - I was wondering about clearances really for effective ploughing, but I expect if it looks right....!

What is the purpose of the chains from the plough to the stack?


Paul


----------



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Paul 
I am awaiting one snowplow and am thinking also of fitting it to a connie will have to see as I have shortened the front end of my four connie 

Dave in Weston Super Mare


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The chains in this case are purely cosmetic. On the prototype, they were used to support and adjust the height of the blade. Note that this use of chains was more of a C&S practice but the snowplow is so far in front of the smokebox that the chains actually proportion it better.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now lets see if it can handle some snow. They look good all nice and shinny but lets see what they can do.







Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, the snowplow works just fine! The problem is that the locomotive tends to slip on slick rails. I'm still working on the problem but I'm leaning toward double-heading to give the plow more of an "oomph!"


----------



## Engineer#08 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dave,

If you've shortened the front steelwork then the Bachmann plough may need altering too, as with the full length the rear of the plough top sits just forwards of the smokebox door. 
Shouldn't be too much of a problem as there is already a small cutout I suspect fro the K smokebox door on one side only.


I'm hoping to get to it this weekend, so will post some photos of the results.

Paul


----------



## Engineer#08 (Jun 18, 2008)

Steve,

The chains do look purposeful, I'll need to make sure they clear the headlamp before proceeding with any tho.
On a similar vein, has anyone worked out something to replace the bell/whistle rope with that will hang properly - would a fine chain have been used?


Paul


----------



## Snoq Pass (Jan 2, 2008)

The bell and whistle cables where usually rope I believe.


----------



## Engineer#08 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,

I've almost completed the plough fitting to my engine this weekend - I've put some pictures of the process and results  here - the thumbnails will open into larger pictures to see more detail.

I need to fit some detail parts and the front coupler, although I may omit this for now. I may also make a cutaway in the top plate to allow the smokebox door to open, I suspect that would be necessary in real life. I may also take another 1mm from the height after some running tests.


There are holes in the front of the blade that appear to have some purpose - hand rails or bracing struts? 


Paul


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking good there! It should be interesting to see how she plows. Everything looks like it's perfectly placed.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So which of the plows would be the easiest to mount and the least amount of mods? Later RJD


----------



## Engineer#08 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi,

I think it depends on what you want your plough to look like/which plough you choose.
I figure the Bachmann looked OK and needed minor mods to the plastic plough, three holes in the steel loco. The Accucraft #60 shown in the thread is a smaller plough but needs less modification and is metal.











Taken last night on the WPandYR (Totton - UK).

Paul


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Just a thought on the bell rope question.
I have seen some military modellers using thin solder wire to simulate rope, you can get it in really quite small cross section from electronics stores and the good thing is that you can form bends and sags in it that hold and don't spring back.
SWMBO is at work trying to help stifle the financial downturn so must return to the kitchen to carry on with the festive cooking.It is interesting to note that the products that Fi sells,Chanel,don't seem to be too affected by lack of consumer spending as she took over £9k yesterday alone!

Regards
Bunny


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks i was looking fora plow that does not over power the looks of the loco. Later RJD


----------

